# suitcase delete mod (exhaust)



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

debating on cutting the suitcase off of the Tig this weekend. i know there will be no performance gain, but looking to give it a bit of an exhaust note to it in order to set it apart from other MQB Tigs.

question is, i know this is a lower HP motor and different cycle, but would i expect the sound to be that much different than previous year Tigs with the same suitcase delete? 
also, if i do not like the sound, i was going to install a resonator or just put the suitcase back on. no harm at that point. 

what do you think about this?

***EDIT***
performed the delete.
and honestly, i was not impressed with the sound achieved with the "suitcase" being gone. ended up going to a local shop and picked up a 45 degree pipe that went into a 12" cherry bomb!!! this lined up perfectly with the factory exhaust hanger and we used the factory hangers. we were really just messing around and enjoying the unseasonably warm weather and garage hangs at my place so it was fun to throw a cherry bomb on there.

also! just to clarify as well, there are TWO different exhaust routes for the piping!!!
this is the route for 4Motion









this is the route for NON 4Motion









here is a video with delete and running a cherry bomb. 
first 15 seconds is a cold start, last 15 seconds is with the motor warmed up after a drive. 







while driving it is still VERY QUIET, at the front of the vehicle (driver and front passenger seating) there is the cat, then followed directly by another small muffler. i believe that is where most of the noise cancellation is occurring. i have accomplished the sound i was looking for, a very soft rumble, most noticeably at 1200-1500 RPMs as well as 2700-2900 RPMs anything else and there is almost no noticeable sound. 

but for 35 dollars, i am happy with this exhaust mod.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

I’d love to hear it! Very curious myself.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

blackgliguy said:


> I’d love to hear it! Very curious myself.


i think we are moving forward with this on sautrday. i will be sure to grab some video and post it up.

right now, i am just searching for the best way to do this. most likely will just add a Y-pipe with a 90 degree pipe and hang it from factory spot. 

stay tuned!


----------



## Rechargingoutdoors (Aug 16, 2017)

post a sound clip or video, curious to see what this will sound like !


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

Also in to hear this. Might be silly for something as slow as the LWB Tig to sound louder/modified, but as a car guy, I'll admit I'm curious.


----------



## silentheaven (Jul 17, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

yes, i performed the delete this weekend. and honestly...it was a joke hahahaha
simply removing the suitcase hardly made it any louder, so i ran to a local shop and then picked up a 45 degree pipe and a 12" cherry bomb!!! (this was just for laughs as we were just having a good time with garage hangs.) but ended up liking the sound of the cherry bomb. i am currently uploading the videos and pictures, once they are up i will update this post as well as the OP.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

updated the original post with pictures and video!


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> updated the original post with pictures and video!


Did you snap any after picture? Not sure if it’s just my office network but the video is not loading for me.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

blackgliguy said:


> Did you snap any after picture? Not sure if it’s just my office network but the video is not loading for me.


i only have pictures before it was welded up, so it will be a very ugly install with exhaust clamps and what not. but i can post those also.

as for the video, im not sure, i am able to view it on my desktop as well as my cell phone.


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

*Exhaust?*

Has anyone installed an exhaust system on the new Tig?

Or even a muffler replacement? Just looking for some added 'tone' to her.

Thanks.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Someone on here removed the rear muffler and put a cherry bomb or glass pack on. Maybe: vdubs kopfschuss GLI?!?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

blackgliguy said:


> Someone on here removed the rear muffler and put a cherry bomb or glass pack on. Maybe: vdubs kopfschuss GLI?!?


yup, i did! hahaha

i just cut off the "suitcase" muffler and installed a cherry bomb to give it a nice deep sound. 
it does what i wanted it to do, but honestly will most likely move to an actual muffler (magnaflow) here in the near future. 

here is a short video of what it sounds like.


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> yup, i did! hahaha
> 
> i just cut off the "suitcase" muffler and installed a cherry bomb to give it a nice deep sound.
> it does what i wanted it to do, but honestly will most likely move to an actual muffler (magnaflow) here in the near future.
> ...


Sounds awesome!

Any drone at all?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

JohnPhotography said:


> Sounds awesome!
> 
> Any drone at all?


there is a little if the revs hang around 2800...but nothing too terribly bad.
and thanks for the compliments!


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> there is a little if the revs hang around 2800...but nothing too terribly bad.
> and thanks for the compliments!


do you think deleting the 'suitcase' even matters much? I was just hoping i could add a muffler without having to delete the 'suitcase'.

Thanks!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

JohnPhotography said:


> do you think deleting the 'suitcase' even matters much? I was just hoping i could add a muffler without having to delete the 'suitcase'.
> 
> Thanks!


deleting the suitcase will have no effect on the loudness of the exhaust as that was the first thing i tried after cutting it off. 
the problem with our exhaust is there are just too many of them.

from the turbo it goes straight to the CAT, from there into a muffler and from there into the suitcase muffler. problem is that suitcase muffler is there strictly for extra sound deadening, which is why i opted to add the cherry bomb which is the only reason my car has the sound it has now. 

but i am sure if you remove that first muffler and replace it with a resonator and remove the suitcase, this car will be loud as hell!


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> deleting the suitcase will have no effect on the loudness of the exhaust as that was the first thing i tried after cutting it off.
> the problem with our exhaust is there are just too many of them.
> 
> from the turbo it goes straight to the CAT, from there into a muffler and from there into the suitcase muffler. problem is that suitcase muffler is there strictly for extra sound deadening, which is why i opted to add the cherry bomb which is the only reason my car has the sound it has now.
> ...


I just want to hear a lil 'rumble', nothing close to your Tig. As much as i love the sound, that would be too much for the wife.

Would the Magnaflor glasspack be the same thing as a cherry bomb? Not too familiar with these style mufflers.

Thanks.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

JohnPhotography said:


> I just want to hear a lil 'rumble', nothing close to your Tig. As much as i love the sound, that would be too much for the wife.
> 
> Would the Magnaflor glasspack be the same thing as a cherry bomb? Not too familiar with these style mufflers.
> 
> Thanks.


well, i can tell you its not as loud as it seems inside the vehicle and my wife doesnt mind the sound it is producing, but i understand. 

as far as the Magnaflow, i couldnt tell you what that would sound like. they have so many different styles with bafflers and different routes inside that without knowing which style you go with it will always change.


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> yup, i did! hahaha
> 
> i just cut off the "suitcase" muffler and installed a cherry bomb to give it a nice deep sound.
> it does what i wanted it to do, but honestly will most likely move to an actual muffler (magnaflow) here in the near future.
> ...


Did you tune it after or its not necessary?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Moreno8903 said:


> Did you tune it after or its not necessary?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not necessary to tune after this, not to mention that there is no tune for the MQB NA Tig.


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> well, i can tell you its not as loud as it seems inside the vehicle and my wife doesnt mind the sound it is producing, but i understand.
> 
> as far as the Magnaflow, i couldnt tell you what that would sound like. they have so many different styles with bafflers and different routes inside that without knowing which style you go with it will always change.


So I got a Magnaflow 18" universal muffler today to replace the OEM rear muffler and it's still very quiet. I was hoping to get beefier sound, but not so.

Other than replacing the Magnaflow muffler, do you think i can do anything else to get more sound out of the Tig? 

Thanks.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

JohnPhotography said:


> So I got a Magnaflow 18" universal muffler today to replace the OEM rear muffler and it's still very quiet. I was hoping to get beefier sound, but not so.
> 
> Other than replacing the Magnaflow muffler, do you think i can do anything else to get more sound out of the Tig?
> 
> Thanks.


yea, i was disappointed too with how it sounds just having that suitcase delete done. there is so much noise cancellation on our cars its ridiculous. 
im curious to hear what it sounds like with the magnaflow exhaust, but honestly i am not surprised by yours not being any louder or sound changing that much.

what needs to happen is we need to either remove or install a resonator in the muffler after the CAT. that is where most of the sound deadening takes place.


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> yea, i was disappointed too with how it sounds just having that suitcase delete done. there is so much noise cancellation on our cars its ridiculous.
> im curious to hear what it sounds like with the magnaflow exhaust, but honestly i am not surprised by yours not being any louder or sound changing that much.
> 
> what needs to happen is we need to either remove or install a resonator in the muffler after the CAT. that is where most of the sound deadening takes place.


If that resonator delete happens, that's when you'll start to get drone since it's directly under that cabin.

Also, when you refer to the 'suitcase'....you're referring to the rear muffler with the two exits, right?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

JohnPhotography said:


> If that resonator delete happens, that's when you'll start to get drone since it's directly under that cabin.
> 
> Also, when you refer to the 'suitcase'....you're referring to the rear muffler with the two exits, right?


yup, thats our "suitcase"


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

youve got me intrigued haha. first well done, and then second a random question , how much did the suitcase weigh? worth to chop it simply for weight cutting since the tig is still pretty heavy for its power. cheers!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

akhotch said:


> youve got me intrigued haha. first well done, and then second a random question , how much did the suitcase weigh? worth to chop it simply for weight cutting since the tig is still pretty heavy for its power. cheers!


haha thanks!

and honestly i never weighed the suitcase after removal, but i would say 12-15lb range for sure.

hope this helps.


----------



## az_1 (Jul 12, 2020)

*Resonator/Front Muffler Delete*

Had a MKV GTI with a similar exhaust as the MQB FWD Tigs. On that car, I removed the front resonator and replaced it with and replaced with a 2.25" inlet and outlet 24" Flowmaster HP2 Laminar flow muffler using the factory clamp after the cat. It is almost the same dimension as the VW 2.0L Resonators. I then removed the rear suitcase and bent pipe to the new exhaust using some of the factory hangers. 

It had a really nice deep sound with no pops or backfires through the RPM range.

I am thinking of doing the same to a 20 R-Line Black FWD MQB motor but wanted to see if anyone had deleted both the front and rear mufflers and replaced with anything?

I see a lot of posts deleting just the suitcase but not the front resonator.

Since I only drive occasionally I was also thinking of installing an ECS cutout in the straight pipe right before entry to the suitcase with a vacuum switch to either use the suitcase or not when I drive it. Since the HP series hardly has flow restrictions, it should not really develop much more restriction that the stock resonator.

Thanks!


----------

